# SR9/SR9c light and laser Question



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

Well I think I finally settled on getting a Ruger SR9 or SR9c, I wasn't sure about the compact and how it would feel in my hands but after going to my gunshop (for like the tenth time this week) yesterday and seeing that it comes with a 17 round mag that makes the grip basically like the full size, I liked the way it felt  That being said i am leaning more towards the compact than the full size. though the question is for both versions

So my question is:

Anybody have links to sites that carry a good quick detachable light and/or laser?

Thanks


----------



## GreenLaser (Aug 31, 2012)

When I bought my Ruger SR9 - I got the OD green one and there was a special going on with Viridian Green Laser

They make a laser specific for the gun and there is a BlackHawk Holster made for the gun w/ the laser attached

I would recommend Viridian Gun Laser, Handgun lasers, Glock Laser Sight, Ruger Laser, Laser Sight, Viridian Green Laser Sights | Fits Glock, Springfield XD, Walther, Sig


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

For CC the smaller magazine hides best in a IWB holster. You shoul have a couple of each size magazine. I have averagew hands and shoot the SR9c just fine with the small magazine.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

SonnyMorales said:


> Hello, Well I think I finally settled on getting a Ruger SR9 or SR9c, I wasn't sure about the compact and how it would feel in my hands but after going to my gunshop (for like the tenth time this week) yesterday and seeing that it comes with a 17 round mag that makes the grip basically like the full size, I liked the way it felt  That being said i am leaning more towards the compact than the full size. though the question is for both versions. So my question is: Anybody have links to sites that carry a good quick detachable light and/or laser? Thanks


Get the compact version. I have the SR40C. The compact versions seems to have better triggers than their full size counterparts. The larger mag it comes with turns it in to the full size version, and the smaller mag it comes with makes it easier to conceal. I'm not a big fan of lights and lasers on guns. But that's just me. I'd play with a awhile first and then see if ya really wanna spend that extra money. If ya really want the laser, go for it.

If I were going to play around with a laser, I'd try this one for $49.
Barska GLX 5mW Laser Sight AU11406 Red - Gander Mountain

Or this one for $39.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/870431/sightmark-triple-duty-crl-red-laser-sight-with-integral-picatinny-style-mount-plus-accessory-picatinny-style-rail-matte

Don <><


----------

